

A Statistical Analysis of the LearnedLeague Trivia Competition - lil_tee
http://toddwschneider.com/posts/statistical-analysis-of-learnedleague-trivia-competition

======
vkb
Nice writeup. I may have missed this, but how did you get the data? Did you
scrape the site?

~~~
lil_tee
I did, though I asked permission from the Commissioner first

